# Blue Marlin and Smoked Jalapeno Tequila Ceviche



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

For the smoked jalapeno tequila:
2 cups of your favorite tequila
4 jalapenos, halved but not seeded
2 cups wood chips, hickory or mesquite, soaked in water

For the ceviche: 
2 lbs blue marlin or swordfish, diced 
2 green peppers, diced 
2 red peppers, diced
1 red onion, diced
1 jicama, diced
3 roma tomatoes, diced 
½ cup chopped cilantro
2 cups lime juice
1 cup lemon juice
1 cup orange juice
2 cups smoked jalepeno tequila
1 cup coconut milk
salt to taste

&nbsp

&nbsp

&nbsp

*For the Smoke Jalapeno Tequila:*

You can either smoke the jalapenos in a covered bbq or over an open flame. To smoke over an open flame, you will need a shallow pan with a perforated liner and a cover. 
Line the pan with the chips and place over a medium flame. 
When the chips begin to smoke, place the jalepenos in the perforated liner and cover the pan. Turn the flames down to low and smoke for 10 minutes. 
While the jalepenos are still hot, place in the tequila and cover. Allow the tequila to sit for 48 hours. 
&nbsp
*For the Ceviche:*

Combine all ingredients in a non-reactive bowl or container and allow to sit, refrigerated, for 5 hours. 
Serve in a martini glass garnished with avocado, green onion and tortilla chips. 
Serves 6 
&nbsp

&nbsp


----------

